# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  gekoppeld extern werkblad automatisch bijwerken zonder het bronbestand te openen

## Niels Ringoot

Hallo,


voor mijn thesis moet ik vanuit het programma Matlab gegevens naar Excel schrijven. Met deze gegevens berekent Excel (via macro's) een bepaalde waarde. Deze waarde wordt terug naar Matlab gezonden. Dit proces herhaalt zich bijvoorbeeld 1 miljoen keer tot een optimaal resultaat wordt gevonden.

Omdat de macro's het openen van het Excel-werkblad erg vertragen, dacht ik een extern werkblad aan te maken met daarin de ingevulde waarden door Matlab, die gekoppeld worden aan overeenkomstige cellen in het oorspronkelijke bestand. De berekening uit het oorspronkelijk bestand wordt op zijn beurt terug gekoppeld aan een cel in het extern werkblad. Dit resultaat wordt aan Matlab teruggegeven. Hierdoor hoeft Matlab enkel het extern bestand, dat veel lichter is (want geen macro's), te openen en te sluiten, wat heel wat tijd bespaart.


Spijtig genoeg werkt mijn opzet niet aangezien Excel het berekende resultaat (uit het oorspronkelijk bestand) niet automatisch bijwerkt in het extern bestand wanneer beiden GESLOTEN zijn. Matlab opent dus (achter de schermen) wel het extern bestand, maar het bronbestand blijft hierdoor gesloten, waardoor de berekeningen en de koppeling niet kunnen worden uitgevoerd...


iemand hier een oplossing voor?


Alvast bedankt!


Niels Ringoot

----------


## Red Spot

Je opent dus wel het bronbestand met daarin de gelinkte info? En daarin berekend niets?
Doorgaans, als je onderstaande formule gebruikt, dan herberekend excel zelf de cellen als het bestand geopend wordt:
='C:\mylocation\[mybook.xls]Sheet1'!$A$1

Mocht dit niet het geval zijn, dan zou je kunnen proberen het volgende in het bronbestand te zetten:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Referentie: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3225534

----------


## snb

Try this for a start:

----------

